# Photothèque Iphone plein... sauvegarde sur iCloud



## danyrousseau45 (5 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, mon iPhone est presque plein et pour libérer de l'espace j'aimerais supprimer des vidéo et photos de ma photothèques. Toutefois, j'aimerais, bien entendu, tout conserver dans iCloud, mais jusqu'à maintenant je suis incapable de conserver sur iCloud les photos que je supprime à partir de mon iPhone ou mon Mac. Pouvez-vous m'éclairer svp?

Merci

Dany


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Il est évident que si tu supprimes des photos de la photothèque, tu n'y auras plus accès sur tes iDevices;
MAIS si tu les mets sur iCloud Drive et tu les trouveras derrière l'icône "fichiers" sur iPhone et iPad.


----------

